
Mnuchin: “We can’t shut down the economy again” over coronavirus - samizdis
https://www.axios.com/mnuchin-coronavirus-economy-52235f67-f6e0-41e8-928c-37d5e1b9c3ac.html
======
Bostonian
If hundreds of thousands of people can protest in the streets, we can
certainly reopen businesses cautiously. Saying that social distancing is
unnecessary for a politically fashionable cause is saying that social
distancing is unnecessary in general.

